# Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW



## PerryM (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte eigentlich vor einen Kurs in meiner Nähe zu besuchen, schaffe es allerdings zeitlich zur Zeit nicht daher bereite ich mich selber auf die Prüfung vor. 

Nun lese ich überall das mir von den 44 "Fischkarten" 6 vorgelegt werden und ich 4 bennenen können muss. Bedeutet das jetzt ich muss die nur richtig benennen oder auch das komplette Wissen dazu Parat haben? Schonzeiten, Lebensraum, Fortpflanzung, Krankheiten etc..

Nur bennenen wäre ja zu easy oder? #q


..blöde frage, ich weiss.... #c


----------



## Siever (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Bei den Karten musst du nur den Namen der Fische wissen. Den ganzen anderen Kram solltest du evtl. für die Theoriebögen wissen. Bei den Fischkarten steht meines Wissens nach vorne die maximal Länge der Fische bei. Das kann dir bei Unsicherheiten vielleicht ein bißchen helfen.

Ja, die Prüfung ist für viele mit etwas Grips sehr easy... . Schau dich bei Zeiten mal am Wasser um. Dann weißt du manchmal, wie easy so eine Prüfung gewesen sein muss.|uhoh:


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

hi 
brauchst nur sagen welcher fisch das ist 
aber täusche dich nicht im grunde hast du recht das es easy ist 
aber auf denn bildern sind alle gleich groß sind und teils sehr ähnlich gezeichnet musst du ein wennig aufpassen 
weill bei der prüfung große karten gezeigt werden

wenn du dir unsicher bist mach doch ein wochenend kurs ? 
dafür solltest du dir zeit nehmen können ?
ich denke es ist besser man kann zwar alles üben aber es ist was anderes wenn man die sachen dann vor sich hat besonders der rutenbau 
im kurs werden in der regel die selben ruten genommen wie im vorbereitungskurs
aber musst du selber wissen


----------



## Pfandpirat (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Im Jahr 2009 galt es lediglich die Fischarten zu benennen.

Zum Selbststudium empfehle ich folgendes Taschenbuch für ~ 15,-€

*Arbeitsbuch Fischerprüfung: Mit allen Prüfungsfragen (ISBN-10: 3784330363 )*

Dir fehlen dann lediglich die Rutenmontageanleitungen. Diese solltest du als Fotos in einem Post eines freundlichen Boardies (Denni_Lo?) finden.

Gruß


----------



## wrasor (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Hallo,

Du musst die nur benennen können, Fahr dir am besten die Karten ausm Angelshop holen, dass sind die original Prüfungskarten (nur in klein).
Dadurch das da die Länge draufsteht ist das auch bei ähnlichen Fischen Easy.
Meines Erachtens wird ein Kurs völlig überbewerte... Habe selbst meine Prüfung ohne Kurs fehlerfrei abgeschlossen. Habe über Internet die fragen gepaukt und über die Karten die Fische. Und die Rutenzusammenstellung ist, sofern man schonmal öfter geangelt hat, einfach nur logisches denken. Ich hatte davor am meisten Bammel, gerade was die Rollen betrifft, aber auf diesen ist draufgeschrieben wieviel Tragkraft die haben^^ 
Also alles halb so Wild, sofern man, wie für alle Prüfungen, etwas dafür lernt ^^
Grüße


----------



## PerryM (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten.

Die Karten in klein habe ich hier, erkennen kann ich die alle. Die Theoriefragen hab ich auch schon etliche male durchgearbeitet. Das sitzt auch alles. Beschreibungen der praktischen Prüfungsaufgaben liegen hier auch, muss mich nur beim zusammenbau noch etwas um Nachhilfe bemühen. #h


----------



## olli783 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Ja wir hier schon gesagt wurde, du mußt die Fische nur richtig benennen.

Aber ACHTUNG: 

Wenn Du strenge oder konservative Prüfer hast, reicht z.B. Karpfen als Antwort nicht aus, sondern es muß korrekt "Wildkarpfen" heißen.

Und versuche Dir so wenig wie möglich über Farben einzuprägen, den die unterschiede zwischen deinem neuen Satz Fischbilder und den Prüfungskarten kann immens sein wenn die total abgegriffen oder vergilbt sind.


----------



## Wegberger (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Hallo,

ein Tip von mir ....wenn du die kleinen Fischkarten noch zusammengenietet hast .... lernst du vielleicht die Reihenfolge auswendig.

Optimal ist es die Karten bunt gemischt auch noch zu erkennen.


----------



## blumax (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

such dir die Prüfung app da kannste über all üben


----------



## PerryM (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Ich lerne mit selbstausgedruckten Karten, mit der Android App und mit einem Buch. Da kommt alles queerbeet. #h


----------



## blumax (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

de.irissolutions.bueffeln.angelscheinsa-1.apk das ist es und kannst auch einstellen was mahn brauch


----------



## PerryM (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Das ist die SA Version.

Ich war aber so fair und hab die 4,99 für die gekaufte Version NRW berappt. :m


----------



## florianparske (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Wo muss mann denn die Ruten "zusammenbauen"?
Bei uns muss man nur die Einzelteile (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, etc.) passend raussuchen und auf nen Tisch legen.
Wenn man die Rute komplett zusammenbauen müsste, würde das ja ewig dauern...


----------



## PerryM (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

So steht es zumindest in der Prüfungsverordnung. Wobei da auch von den Prüfern Ausnahmen gemacht werden können. Wenn aus der suveränen und logischen Zusammenstellung geschlussfolgert werden kann, dass der Prüfling das zusammenbauen beherrscht, kann darauf verzichtet werden.

Aber da kann ja jemand aus NRW mal berichten wie es bei ihm war.


----------



## olli783 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Ich kenne es so wie Perry schon sagt. 

Der Prüfer sagte man sollte die Sachen die man benutzen wollte rauslegen und zusammenbauen. Nachdem er dann aber bei den Prüflingen (wir waren zeitgleich zu viert im Raum) gesehen hatte das die Kombinationen zueinander passten hat er aufs zusammenbauen verzichtet.

Einer sollte die Rute zusammenbauen, natürlich weil die Kombination die er rauslegte nicht passte. Beim Zusammenbauen hat er dann aber auch nicht verstanden was falsch war, und deswegen mußte er wiederkommen.

Und falls Ihr fragt; ich hatte im November 2012 meine Prüfung in Siegburg


----------



## adlerfisch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

2010 in Düsseldorf: Mit Zusammenbau und Knoten.
Die Prüfer verlangen dort einige Abweichungen.
Habe ohne Kurs mit Unterlagen aus dem Netz gelernt.
Die Farbtafeln sind nicht zu unterschätzen und können je nach Losglück schon mal etwas knifflig werden.


----------



## Gelbschnabel (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Mai 2012 Prüfung in Duisburg

Fischerkennung: von 6 Bildern/ Fische müssen 4 erkannt werden, es liegen mehrere Stappel vor einem und einen nimmt man halt. Die erste Antwort zum Fischbild zählt man kann beim selben Bild nicht korrigieren. 

Ruten: es wurde eine Karte / Rute gezogen, man legt das passende Sortiment zusammen und wenn man fertig ist hebt man die Hand und der Prüfer kommt und sieht es sich an.
Passt alles zur Rute ist es halt ok wenn nicht wird kurz gefragt ich denke mal da haben die Prüfer etwas Spiel.

Zusammenbauen war nicht angesagt, auch keine Knoten binderei oder sonstiges. Wer den Fischereivorbereitungslehrgang vorher besucht ist gut dabei.


----------



## florianparske (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Kurze Frage zur Prüfung NRW*

Hier man ein Zitat aus der Verordnung über die Fischerprüfung für NRW:


> (4) Im praktischen Teil ist aus den in Anlage 2 aufgeführten Aufgaben 1 - 10 ein vom Prüfungsausschuß bestimmtes Angelgerät für den Fischfang waidgerecht zusammenzubauen sowie das weitere notwendige Zubehör hinzuzufügen. *Die Prüfung kann auf das Zusammenstellen von Teilen des Gerätes beschränkt bleiben, wenn bereits dadurch zur Überzeugung des Prüfungsausschusses der Nachweis der erforderlichen Fertigkeit erbracht ist.* Zusatzfragen aus dem theoretischenTeil der Prüfung sind nicht zulässig.


Daher kommen evtl. Unterschiede bei den jeweiligen Prüfern/Prüflingen...

Aber da Folgendes...


> (5) Der praktische Teil der Prüfung findet vor dem gesamten Prüfungsausschuß statt und sollte in der Regel je Teilnehmer nicht länger als fünfzehn Minuten dauern.


Wir wohl meistens auf den Zusammenbau verzichtet, weil je nachdem, wie geschickt einer ist, kann so ein Zusammenbau auch schon mal länger als 15 Minuten dauern...

Gruß
Florian


----------

